# Moving Steady Iwant to make one



## trapper (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi all,

I need a moving steady not for me after the drink this christmas but for my siegc2 but cannot afford the prices being quoted so I'm thinking of making one. I have some scrap alluminium and was thinking of using this as the stock material, is this suitable? and does anyone have any drawings I can work from or guidance to help me along........ I seem to enjoy making the tooling just as much as using it.
 Is there a cure for this, or at least a medical diagnosis ..........................I have it the girlfriend says I have swarfitis:lmao:


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 28, 2012)

Nope, no known cure for "Swarfitis". If your girlfriend diagnosed it, it's official. You are doomed to have fun for the rest of your natural life. May you live a looooong time. What you are looking to make is a "Follow Rest" It is attached to the lathe apron.

"Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## 7HC (Dec 28, 2012)

trapper said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need a moving steady not for me after the drink this christmas but for my siegc2 but cannot afford the prices being quoted so I'm thinking of making one. I have some scrap alluminium and was thinking of using this as the stock material, is this suitable? and does anyone have any drawings I can work from or guidance to help me along........ I seem to enjoy making the tooling just as much as using it.
> Is there a cure for this, or at least a medical diagnosis ..........................I have it the girlfriend says I have swarfitis:lmao:



Aluminum as it's called here is fine, in fact the LMS one is cast aluminum, but I've see them made from steel too, it just has to be rigid.

Making tooling is probably the most common application of our machines here, so you can tell your girlfriend you're not alone, and that it might even be contagious! 


M


----------



## trapper (Dec 28, 2012)

Bill Gruby said:


> Nope, no known cure for "Swarfitis". If your girlfriend diagnosed it, it's official. You are doomed to have fun for the rest of your natural life. May you live a looooong time. What you are looking to make is a "Follow Rest" It is attached to the lathe apron.
> 
> "Billy G" :thinking:


Yes 
basically I need it follow the axis as I turn or thread to size particularly when spinning between centres to reduce or eliminate whip


----------

